# Need info



## Scotty56 (8 mo ago)

I have Amerikind Mackissic 780a shredder. Anyone have pdf manual for it?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. I can't find any info on a 780a!?!


----------



## Scotty56 (8 mo ago)

pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum. I can't find any info on a 780a!?!


----------



## Scotty56 (8 mo ago)

Scotty56 said:


> View attachment 79328


Thanks for looking!!!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Oh an AMERIND! 
This is all I could find...




__





Tech Support - MacKissic


Our 60 plus years of commitment to excellence have rewarded us with a legion of longtime customers. We are here to answer your questions.




www.mackissic.com




Not much help from what I see.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

They are still in business...........Contact them.......





__





Contact MacKissic - How to contact customer service


Do you have a question about one of the products that MacKissic manufacturers? Contact us today, we are happy to help.




www.mackissic.com


----------

